# D2f Padded Covers *sponsor*



## Alex

​

Whether you have just purchased a brand new amp, purchased a used amp, or just want to maintain the condition of an amplifier you have owned for years, a D2F Cover may be your best insurance against future wear and tear.

“Designed 2 Fit” Padded Amplifier Covers are manufactured to exacting specifications using a custom made 600x600 denier polyester material (exterior) bonded to a light foam padding (1/4 inch) with a soft brushed nylon tricot interior. This material is tough, light, extremely durable, attractive, and functional.

D2F Covers will protect your amplifier from getting dings in the tolex, minimize impact to sensitive knobs, keep out dust and protect it from UV rays which may cause fading. (They will also keep cats from sharpening their claws on your amps grill cloth.) D2F Covers are designed for musicians who desire to protect their amplifier investment with a cover which will fit properly and look attractive.

D2F Amplifier Covers are designed to fit the exact measurements of your specific make and model of amplifier. (Some covers, by coincidence, may fit more than one make and/or model of amplifier.) We stock covers for some common guitar and pedal steel amplifiers and will be happy to make a custom cover for nearly any amplifier or speaker cabinet.

Because these are premium covers, hand crafted in the USA, and slightly more expensive than some other covers, we guarantee your complete satisfaction or your money will be refunded, including shipping charges.

Established 2005, over 21,000 sold

For more info, visit
D2FCovers.com
​


----------



## dash8311

YJM covers?


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Alex,

I would like to get information and cost for ordering a cover form my 1965 BF Fender Vibrolux Reverb-Amp combo, my Marshall Vintage Modern 2266 head, and my Marshall 1987x head. 

Thank you.
Doug


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Any adequate cover for the Slash SL5, preferably one that doesn't exceed the actual value of the amp?

I always love amp covers, and think Marshall should start including matching covers for all their tube amps and standard cabs.


----------



## JAC

I just ordered one last Saturday for my new DSL15C.


----------



## D2Fcovers

Apologies for not seeing questions here ...

dash8311, 
We just listed the YJM Head on the website,
D2FCovers/Marshall
at the end .... (thanks for the 'heads' up)



jcm800gridlock, 
1965 BF Fender Vibrolux Reverb-Amp combo,
D2FCovers/Fender
near the bottom ....

Marshall Vintage Modern 2266 head, 
We list a Vintage Modern Head, which is 9 inches deep,
if yours is 8 1/2 deep, just call and we'll straighten it out ...
D2FCovers/Marshall

and 
Marshall 1987x head
We have not gotten the specs for this yet- 
it looks like a standard small box, 26" wide,
but the handle might be a bit different

You can fill out this PDF spec sheet and return it, 
http://home.comcast.net/~tomdpalmer/D2F-Measuring-Charts/AmpMeasuringChart-Style-a&b.pdf

or just let us know over the phone--
425-802-7187

Vinsanitizer,
the SL5 is on our site, too


(If you Add to Cart, you can put in your zip code and check 
the shipping cost before you put the order through ...
We combine shipping, too, just ask)

JAC, 
let us know what you think...


Thanks all


----------



## BobV

The D2F ("Designed 2 Fit") cover for my DSL15H was very carefully fit for the lunchbox head. It came with a sample of the material so you can see the three-ply construction. The inner lining almost feels like felt, and the outside is a durable looking nylon weave. At the same time it's not too stiff or thick to fold up and get out of the way. 

Promptly shipped. I also sent an inquiry about whether it would be a problem for a combo that's been fit with tilt-back legs, and I got an almost instant email response.


----------



## USAPatriot

DSL40C covers? Is there some choice of color/external design, as in customized script, anything like that?

Kind of a test to see if the sponsor is paying attention too  -Rod-


----------



## MarshallDog

I love D2F covers. I have had several over the years and they are great quality and fit petfect. Most recently I bought one for my DSL 40C and love it...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

USAPatriot said:


> Kind of a test to see if the sponsor is paying attention too  -Rod-


I wouldn't bet on it. If you look at this thread, you'll see that the sponsor wasn't a member to begin w/, but joined just to answer questions & hasn't been back since.

Just go to the site & email him...


----------



## MesaMan50

I have placed two separate orders for Covers with D2F, each order was responded to promptly, and shipped very quickly. The President himself corresponds updating status of the order and shipping fulfillment.
The products are well made, carefully crafted, and look Pro. I think for the price the covers offer substantial protection for my musical investments.

I guess I really am not too concerned if Tom follows this Forum regularly, he offers a quality product which is superior to the puny vinyl covers offered by Marshall. D2F can make a cover for vintage products as well. 
Check em out.


----------



## JAC

D2Fcovers said:


> Apologies for not seeing questions here ...
> 
> dash8311,
> We just listed the YJM Head on the website,
> D2FCovers/Marshall
> at the end .... (thanks for the 'heads' up)
> 
> 
> 
> jcm800gridlock,
> 1965 BF Fender Vibrolux Reverb-Amp combo,
> D2FCovers/Fender
> near the bottom ....
> 
> Marshall Vintage Modern 2266 head,
> We list a Vintage Modern Head, which is 9 inches deep,
> if yours is 8 1/2 deep, just call and we'll straighten it out ...
> D2FCovers/Marshall
> 
> and
> Marshall 1987x head
> We have not gotten the specs for this yet-
> it looks like a standard small box, 26" wide,
> but the handle might be a bit different
> 
> You can fill out this PDF spec sheet and return it,
> http://home.comcast.net/~tomdpalmer/D2F-Measuring-Charts/AmpMeasuringChart-Style-a&b.pdf
> 
> or just let us know over the phone--
> 425-802-7187
> 
> Vinsanitizer,
> the SL5 is on our site, too
> 
> 
> (If you Add to Cart, you can put in your zip code and check
> the shipping cost before you put the order through ...
> We combine shipping, too, just ask)
> 
> JAC,
> let us know what you think...
> 
> 
> Thanks all



Of course I dig them. That is why I got a second one for my DSL5C. My stuff stays at home as a rule but, when I do take them out, I just toss the cover in my trunk. I put it back on before loading up to go back home. So far so good, I could see me getting more in the future when I need them.


----------



## C-4

No Code 50 covers yet...


----------



## MarshallDog

C-4 said:


> No Code 50 covers yet...



Just contact D2F. They will send you a form to fill out So they have all Dimensions and they will build you one at no extra charge. Mthey made memone for my 87 Jubilee combo with the side handles. Fits perfect.


----------



## 66SuperTremolo

Got a cover made for my old '62 Selmer Zodiac Twin Thirty (Croc) approx 8 / 9 yrs ago now, still perfect. Good products Made in USA.


----------



## LJGriggs

I have D2F covers for all my amps and cabinets. They fit perfectly and stand up to a lot of abuse. If you transport your gear, you should invest in quality covers. D2F makes great covers. (I am not associated with the company in any way other than being a satisfied customer.)


----------



## MarshallDog

LJGriggs said:


> I have D2F covers for all my amps and cabinets. They fit perfectly and stand up to a lot of abuse. If you transport your gear, you should invest in quality covers. D2F makes great covers. (I am not associated with the company in any way other than being a satisfied customer.)



^^^^1


----------



## Jeff Main

How much for a cover to fit the Marshall MA 100C 2X12 COMBO?

Thank you
Jeff


----------



## slide222

here in the uk you can get a marshall original cover for the 2246 and 2266 head for £12.99, "richtone music" and I also want a marshall 1 watt cover which is £19.00, but these are not padded , and I have some padded ones and they are loverly


----------



## royslead

Tom, from D2F, recently passed this summer. I do not know if the business is still running. When last I checked, the website was down.


----------



## MarshallDog

royslead said:


> Tom, from D2F, recently passed this summer. I do not know if the business is still running. When last I checked, the website was down.



Wow, that’s a shame! He was a great guy with a great product. I have several of his Covers. 

If you really need a cover and they are not responding, you could try Tuki Covers. Another great product.


----------

